# Walter T Kelly



## jeremy c (Jun 7, 2010)

I just wanted to share my experance with them on my new 20 frame extractor. They were $100.00 cheaper than any one else on the maxant 1400pl. I orded it on monday and it was deliverd to MN on thursday.I give them a A++++++++.Thanks Walter T Kelly for saving me $100.00 and your exellent sevice! :thumbsup:


----------

